# any doves yet?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

This is my worst opener in awhile. Usual spots are not producing.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pretty slow today. Did see a bunch of cottontails and that is good.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wasnt able to get out but my dad said that he had tons of birds on his property thursday, and as soon as the wind kicked up, the birds all left. Said he has seen two all day :shock:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

went to two of the spots we hunt and saw 2 with no shot opportunity and bagged ZERO! Kinda bummed out but hey. I tried.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Ours started out very slow. The first area we wanted to go the land owner wasn't letting anybody on because of fear of fire being started. 
So had come up with plan B place went there this morning only saw one dove so really didn't have plan c. Decided to go find my boys other side of his deer antler. He shot the his first buck last year in the head and it blew off the other half. 
So we weren't expecting any doves where we were going maybe a some pigeons from a cave thats in the area so my boys decided to only bring a handful of shells. 
Well now they wish they had brought more I on the other hand still had my vest full of shells and to our surprise there was doves every where I couldn't hit broad side of a barn but ended up with 4 and each of my boys each got 1 and we found the antler which made my boys day.

Going back there in a little bit.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We just got back. Went out last night and camped over at a spot on the west desert... litterally as we got to our spot I tore a hole in one of my new Hankook Dynapro's. Depressing really, I mean I fully believed they were indestructable... my wife said "I told you not to drive 75 on these gravel roads!", I told her thats WHY I buy these nice tires, so I CAN drive 75 down shale two-tracks 

As we were setting up camp and changing tires, we had doves come in and land around the watering hole among us. 

That night, we were given one of the most staggeringly crazy lightning and thunder shows I've ever witnessed in my life. Lightning was as frequent as one strike every *FIVE* seconds! This went on for well over an hour, the tent ceiling flashing like a strobelight. It was just jawdropping to hear thunder rolling left to right, right to left, back to front, front to back, right over head. It was actually spooky like playing russian roulette wondering if the next one was going to drill us. We had some **** close strikes that just made you pucker up. Makes you feel very insignificant in the middle of that sheer display of power. 

Then the rain came... or should I say monsoon! It had to have rained 1-2" in an hour or so, I had fairly deep standing water inside the tent and outside anything that could hold water was filled. I am so glad we were on cots, worth their weight in gold! My 11 year old got a bit wet, made him sleep in his own tent which was nearly flattened during the wind gusts.

Morning arrived to... nothing. There wasnt a thing moving, anywhere. No doves, no tweetys, no rabbits... nothing but silence. I told my boy to make a short hike through a greener patch to maybe kick up a rabbit, he got down in it when I heard a shot. I saw him walk over and pick something up that wasnt white. I thought maybe he hit a tweety by accident but when he walked back he was all grins, he pulled out a Dove! He stumbled across one, jumped it and dumped it with 1 shot of his youth 20ga. How cool is that! I was pretty proud lemme just say.

The rest of the morning was pretty uneventful. From time to time a dove would come through, we got some shooting in and got a few but it was SLOW compared to last years insane numbers (last year within 1 mile or so of this spot we sat in a ravine and had 300-400 doves come through in groups of 2 to 20). Due to the prior nights rainstorm leaving standing water in every road and depression, sitting on a water hole became a moot issue.

When we got back to american fork's Discount Tire, I'd counted more doves inside city limits than we saw the entire time on the desert. The drought out there was just devastating. Sunflowers were all dead and tried up so I think the majority of the doves left long ago.

So all in all, great fun trip with wife and boy, got a bunch of shooting in, brought some doves home, got to see one of the most spectacular lightning shows of my life and because I bought the road hazard warrenty on my Dynapro's they will replace my poor tire for free.

-DallanC


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well dove hunting was good was i at got limit mourning dove and 12 euro not a bad day [attachment=0:18i27z2x]021.JPG[/attachment:18i27z2x][attachment=1:18i27z2x]019.JPG[/attachment:18i27z2x]


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

We got a couple, but the majority had left before the hunt started. Turned out that just before we got there the place had been absolutely pounded with thunderstorms. To make things worse the place was crawling with pine nut collectors, huge operation of at least twenty, hauling out sacks of pine cones by the truck load. Made it hard to find a safe shot, and who knows how much they pushed the birds around.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice work Richard _O\


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

MKP said:


> We got a couple, but the majority had left before the hunt started. Turned out that just before we got there the place had been absolutely pounded with thunderstorms. To make things worse the place was crawling with pine nut collectors, huge operation of at least twenty, hauling out sacks of pine cones by the truck load. Made it hard to find a safe shot, and who knows how much they pushed the birds around.


WOW :!: Is it pinenut season already


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> well dove hunting was good was i at got limit mourning dove and 12 euro not a bad day [attachment=0:g7nn5scj]021.JPG[/attachment:g7nn5scj][attachment=1:g7nn5scj]019.JPG[/attachment:g7nn5scj]


Nice job Richard!

Sent from outer space using Tapatalk


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> MKP said:
> 
> 
> > We got a couple, but the majority had left before the hunt started. Turned out that just before we got there the place had been absolutely pounded with thunderstorms. To make things worse the place was crawling with pine nut collectors, huge operation of at least twenty, hauling out sacks of pine cones by the truck load. Made it hard to find a safe shot, and who knows how much they pushed the birds around.
> ...


You should have seen the way they had the ladders propped up on the trees, death defying.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Woke up this morning to one hell of a lightning/thunder storm, was planning on taking the boys out, decided against taking them out but the buddies still wanted to go. Headed out about 6 as things started to clear. Got to our spot and here comes the torrential down pour. Sat in the trucks long enough to let the first set pass. Got out shot a couple doves, here comes round 2, back in the trucks, clears out for a few, shot a few more, round 3, back in the truck, finally cleared out went and snagged some more, buddies kids had had it and we decided to head out. ended up with 10 mourning doves and 1 ECD. While cleaning them found that those ECD's are much bigger than the mourning doves. They actually have a good breast to them. Lot of work to get a very little amount of meat out of them buggars, remembered why I don't generally bother with the doves. It was fun though. Haven't been after them in years.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Alarm went off at 5:30am, but I was already awake enjoying the lightning storm. Decided we had better things to do than chase doves in a monsoon. Finally left home and arrived at our spot around 3pm and by 5pm my 13 year old and I had 12 in the bag. I don't think I have ever shot so poorly. My son on the other hand shot lights out. My 11 year old is the bird dog and he is excited to finally take hunters safety and carry next year. Fun day, dove dinner will be just as good. I can't believe it is that time of year again......


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Hunting was not too good in the Cedar Fort area. Some groups seemed to do okay, but all I could find were cottontails. However, I didn't cover much ground because I was alone, dogless, and only hunted for an hour and a half before the lightning scared me off.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure is a grundle of em in town out by cedar fort though!! Same with Saratoga, counted around 50 on the wires out by the church farm. Too bad they built all those houses out along the west side of the lake, that used to be the best dove hunting around. Used to kill limits or close to limits clear up to the end of the season out there. People seem to be convinced there is no other doves any further north than Utah. I guess all the one's that migrated through after opening weekend in the middle of the month must have been confused LOL.


----------

